# 99 dodge dakota Plow setup



## smitty21 (Feb 12, 2007)

Well i have plowed the last 3 years for a local company, and now im really intrested in getting my own plow for my dakota. First off im not doing any BIG commerical lots just drive ways and two small chruch lots. 
My truck is a 99 dakota with the 5.2 v8 (318ci) its lifted 3 inches, i have an after market trans cooler plus a superchips programmer. So its pretty well set.
Im looking to either get a Snoway MT or ST set up or the blizzard 680 or 720. What i want to know is which setup will be the best for me and my truck?


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

Either one will be fine, if you can find a 7'6" MT that would be my choice or you could look into a 7'6" or 8' LT Blizzard for around the same weight as the above mentioned MT. The lift will cause you problems with the mounting height so you'll more than likely need to modify the mount.



Shameless plug, I've got a 7'2" Western on eBay from a 92 Dakota that with a slight mount change would work on your 99.


----------



## jeremy85 (Nov 6, 2008)

i have a 97 dakota with a 5.2 v8 and a 7 foot meyers poly plow
it does a hell of a job

BUT, my plow was off of a older body style dakota (95) and had to cut, hack and weld everything.

the front bumper sticks out father in relation to the trucks frame in the new body style so there was a lot of "**** that doesn't fit"

It was a lot of work is all i'm saying going from old body to new body

but if you can fabricate, go for it.


----------



## CarCrazed4Life (Dec 5, 2005)

I'm happy with my Snoway MT setup. Use a MT or 26 Series for your Dakota. You'll be happy you did. The lift might actually be too much, as I used the 2" Lift from the Torsion Bar adjustments, and it worked out perfect for lining up with my plow.

Blizzards are a decent alternative, but without the DP and the lower mounting the Snoway seems to be the best route. Its at least what I concluded.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=68591
There was a thread on the Dakotas and Plows recently.


----------



## smitty21 (Feb 12, 2007)

Thank you everybody for all the input. I have found a good price on a used MT so thats what im gonna do.


----------

